# My baby doll <3



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys! I haven't been posting for a while. Just thought I'd share some pictures I took of my baby girl today. They're for my mom who really wanted new pics of Kelly to frame lol. Anyways here they go!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

she is so cute, i love all the pink. she looks like a little camera ham!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic and such a pretty Photo Background.*
*She Look like A Pretty Pink Dream.*
*Nickee & Yogi in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So so cute, and very girly!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is a pretty girl:wub:love the pink:wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

*My baby doll &lt;3*

Thank you girls!!  We had fun on our little "photoshoot". The props are all from my dresser lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

*My baby doll &lt;3*

Except for the pillow and blankets of course! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:she's sooo sweet, it's like she knows she has to pose for the camera.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Love the pictures! Kelly is so cute!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Kelly is sure a beautiful little Malt. Love all of the Pink!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Sooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is a doll!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is adorable:wub:nd looks like she is working that camera:thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww - she's a cutie!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*My baby doll &lt;3*

She is SO cute . Love the photoshoot - Kelly is the perfect little model!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

She is adorable! I wish I could get Liz to sit so still for a picture!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

She is precious!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, missed you here on SM! Kelly is gorgeous and the perfect model! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Aw, sweet,, pretty angel baby.*


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you say PRINCESS!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the nice compliments!! :blush: Kelly and I love our SM family!! :heart:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisol, missed you here on SM! Kelly is gorgeous and the perfect model! :wub:


Thank you Barb! I missed you and SM too!! :heart::heart: 
Give Zoe a kiss from her auntie in Panama


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Your girl is super cute :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

*My baby doll &lt;3*



Katkoota said:


> Your girl is super cute :wub:


Thank you! Both of yours are gorgeous :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

*My baby doll &lt;3*

What a beautiful girl. I'm sure your mom loves it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She is beautiful. How did you get her to sit still long enough to take pictures. I have such a hard time getting Bella to sit still for pictures.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

*My baby doll &lt;3*



maltese#1fan said:


> She is beautiful. How did you get her to sit still long enough to take pictures. I have such a hard time getting Bella to sit still for pictures.


She knows the commands "stay" and "sit". And I hold up one of her squeeky toys above the camera so she looks straight ahead  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

*My baby doll &lt;3*

Kelly LOOKS like a doll! So precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

*My baby doll &lt;3*



sherry said:


> Kelly LOOKS like a doll! So precious!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!! I'm seriously inlove with her! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

so adorable! LOVE all the pink lol


----------

